# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Male or female

## dodonas

Καλησπέρα, το όνομα μου είναι θοδωρης και είμαι χαρουμενος που βρίσκομαι στην παρέα σας! Εχω εδώ και δυο βδομαδες που μου χάρισαν ένα καναρινακι το οποίο πραγματικά δεν ξέρω αν είναι αρσενικό η θηλυκό! Θα ήθελα να με βοηθήσετε.
Σας ανεβάζω δυο φωτογραφίες αν βέβαια μπορείτε να διακρίνετε κάτι από αυτές 
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Γειά σου Θοδωρή. Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας. Το καναρινάκι σου είναι θηλυκό. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Γεια σου θοδωρη, με προλαβε ο Νικος. θηλυκοτατο ειναι

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

> Γειά σου Θοδωρή. Καλώς ήρθες στην παρέα μας. Το καναρινάκι σου είναι θηλυκό. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Σευχαριστω πολύ Νικόλα ,καλημέρα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

> Γεια σου θοδωρη, με προλαβε ο Νικος. θηλυκοτατο ειναι
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Σευχαριστω πολύ ,καλημέρα σου !!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Τώρα θα πρέπει να βρω και μια ψυχούλα αρσενική και μου φαίνεται κάπως δύσκολο 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## gianniskilkis

Καλώς όρισες με το θηλυκούλι σου . Όλα στον καιρό τους , είναι νωρίς για να ανησυχείς . Γερό να είναι και όλα θα πάνε καλά .

----------


## jk21

Θοδωρη σε ποια περιοχη μενεις ; Ισως βρεθουν παιδια απο εδω να σου χαρισουν , ισως και εγω αν στο ενα ζευγαρακι που εχω ακομα σε αναπαραγωγη , συνεχισουν καλα οι γεννες

----------


## dodonas

> Θοδωρη σε ποια περιοχη μενεις ; Ισως βρεθουν παιδια απο εδω να σου χαρισουν , ισως και εγω αν στο ενα ζευγαρακι που εχω ακομα σε αναπαραγωγη , συνεχισουν καλα οι γεννες


Θεσσαλονίκη και ήδη της γνώρισα ένα όμορφο αρσενικό και έχω το πρωτο μου αυγό από χθες!!!! Σήμερα περίμενα το δευτερο αλλά δεν ήρθε ποτέ. Δεδομένης της απειρίας μου μήπως έχω κάνει κάτι λάθος ;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Το λάθος που έκανες ήταν ότι τα ένωσες νωρίς, χωρίς να εφαρμόσεις την απαραίτητη καραντίνα για το νέο πουλάκι, και χωρίς κατάλληλη διατροφική προετοιμασία για αναπαραγωγή.
Στο θέμα μας τώρα. Συμβαίνει μερικές φορές να έχουν μια μέρα χωρίς αυγό και συνεχίζουν την επόμενη. Φρόντισε να υπάρχει σουπιοκόκαλο στο κλουβί και ενίσχυσέ τα διατροφικά έστω και τώρα. Βάλε αυγό, αυγοτροφή και πρασινάδα. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Υπάρχουν όλα μέσα στο κλουβί από αυτά που προανέφερες επίσης βλέπω μια υπέροχη στοργή και συνεργασία μέσα ,για να δούμε τι θα μας επιφύλαξη η μέρα αύριο 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Σευχαριστω πολύ Νικόλα για το ενδιαφέρον σου και για την βοήθεια σου , να σαι καλά φίλε μου 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

> Το λάθος που έκανες ήταν ότι τα ένωσες νωρίς, χωρίς να εφαρμόσεις την απαραίτητη καραντίνα για το νέο πουλάκι, και χωρίς κατάλληλη διατροφική προετοιμασία για αναπαραγωγή.
> Στο θέμα μας τώρα. Συμβαίνει μερικές φορές να έχουν μια μέρα χωρίς αυγό και συνεχίζουν την επόμενη. Φρόντισε να υπάρχει σουπιοκόκαλο στο κλουβί και ενίσχυσέ τα διατροφικά έστω και τώρα. Βάλε αυγό, αυγοτροφή και πρασινάδα.


Οπως στα ειπε ο Νικος   :winky:

----------


## dodonas

Ήθελα να σας συμβουλευτώ,σε περίπτωση που δεν κάνει άλλο αυγό αύριο τι μου προτείνεται να κάνω; Όπως σας είπα χθες έκανε ένα και σήμερα δεν έκανε 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δεν τα χωριζεις για αλλη μια δυο μερες (γιατι μπορει να ακολουθησουν και αλλα μετα ) και αν δεν δεις αλλο αυγο , τοτε τα χωριζεις για 7-10 μερες , κανοντας προετοιμασια διατροφικη , με συχνη χρηση αυγου ή αυγοτροφης ,  συχνη χρηση χορταρικων οπως η γλυστριδα ιδανικη για την εποχη αλλα και μαρουλακι (αν εχεις απο τον κηπο σου σιγουρα μη ραντισμενο ) , κοκκινη πιπερια σε λωριδες κλπ  .Παραλληλα κανεις αγωγη για εξωπαρασιτα (προληψη για ψειρες ) με effipro απο κτηνιατρικα (μια συντομη ψεκασια στο σβερκο του καθενος με παραμερισμενα πουπουλα ) , ειδικα τωρα που ηρθε πουλακι απο αλλη εκτροφη και τα ενωνεις μετα  ή και νωριτερα αν κανει το θηλυκο αυγο (τοτε αναγκαστικα )

----------


## dodonas

> Δεν τα χωριζεις για αλλη μια δυο μερες (γιατι μπορει να ακολουθησουν και αλλα μετα ) και αν δεν δεις αλλο αυγο , τοτε τα χωριζεις για 7-10 μερες , κανοντας προετοιμασια διατροφικη , με συχνη χρηση αυγου ή αυγοτροφης ,  συχνη χρηση χορταρικων οπως η γλυστριδα ιδανικη για την εποχη αλλα και μαρουλακι (αν εχεις απο τον κηπο σου σιγουρα μη ραντισμενο ) , κοκκινη πιπερια σε λωριδες κλπ  .Παραλληλα κανεις αγωγη για εξωπαρασιτα (προληψη για ψειρες ) με effipro απο κτηνιατρικα (μια συντομη ψεκασια στο σβερκο του καθενος με παραμερισμενα πουπουλα ) , ειδικα τωρα που ηρθε πουλακι απο αλλη εκτροφη και τα ενωνεις μετα  ή και νωριτερα αν κανει το θηλυκο αυγο (τοτε αναγκαστικα )


Δημήτρη Σευχαριστω πολύ για τις συμβουλές σου. 
Το πρωί φεύγοντας κατά τις 6:30 για δουλειά δεν είχα κάποιο αυγό ,γυρίζοντας από την εργασία μου έχω δυο αυγά στην φωλιά,όμως βρήκα στο κάτω μέρος του κλουβιού ένα αυγό,μικρό βέβαια, χωρίς φλοιό μόνο με μεμβράνη. Η καναρα είναι δραστήρια τρώει μαρούλι,πιπεριά, φρέσκο αυγό, τροφή , βιταμίνη δεν έχει σχεδόν καθόλου επαφή με το σουπιοκοκαλο και με ανησυχεί αυτό. Δέχεται και την στοργή του αρσενικού ταΐζοντας την στην φωλιά είναι κινητική και η φώλια σε πολύ καλή κατάσταση.Με προβλημάτισε το αυγό χωρίς φλοιό που βρήκα στο κάτω μέρος του κλουβιού σκεπτόμενος μήπως η καναρα έχει ανάγκη από ασβέστιο 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

Να της πάρεις υγρό ασβέστιο οπωσδήποτε. 
Λίγο σουσάμι σκέτο και τρίψε σου πιο κόκκαλο στην αυγοτροφη

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

> Να της πάρεις υγρό ασβέστιο οπωσδήποτε. 
> Λίγο σουσάμι σκέτο και τρίψε σου πιο κόκκαλο στην αυγοτροφη
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Υγρό ασβέστιο που μπορώ να προμηθευτώ ; Το σουπιοκοκαλο έχει και ιώδιο από ότι μου είπε αυτή από το πες σοπ, μήπως να το πλύνω; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dikai

> Υγρό ασβέστιο που μπορώ να προμηθευτώ ; Το σουπιοκοκαλο έχει και ιώδιο από ότι μου είπε αυτή από το πες σοπ, μήπως να το πλύνω; 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Έχουν και τα πετ ασβέστιο σε σταγόνες.  Tafarm ήTabernil.
. Πάρε ένα Σουπιόκόκκαλο σφραγισμένο, συνήθως αυτά που πουλάνε είναι ok. 
Τα μαζεμένα θέλουν μια επεξεργασία. 

Στάλθηκε από το X5max_PRO μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Ειτε tabernil calcio απο πετσοπ-κτηνιατρικα , ειτε megacalcium ταμπλετες απο φαρμακειο . Αν της tafarm εχει και γλυκονικο ασβεστιο μεσα στη συσταση του (δεν το ξερω το σκευασμα ) τοτε και αυτο 

Για το megacalcium σπας το 1/8 της ταμπλετας και βαζεις στα 100 νερου για 5 μερες . Το tabernil calcio οσο λεει για εκτακτες περιπτωσεις 


Δεν χωριζεις τα πουλια και αν δεις το θηλυκο για καποιο λογο στον πατο να δειχνει ασχημα , κανεις οτι λεει εδω , αν και με ανησυχει το μαλακο αυγο για τετοια περιπτωση , μονο αν ηταν το τελευταιο που βγηκε .Αν βγηκε μετα απ αυτο και καποιο σκληρο , ναι μεν θες ενισχυση αλλα δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει αμεσος κινδυνος δυστοκιας 

*ΔΥΣΤΟΚΙΑ ένας κίνδυνος στη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής


*

----------


## dodonas

> Ειτε tabernil calcio απο πετσοπ-κτηνιατρικα , ειτε megacalcium ταμπλετες απο φαρμακειο . Αν της tafarm εχει και γλυκονικο ασβεστιο μεσα στη συσταση του (δεν το ξερω το σκευασμα ) τοτε και αυτο 
> 
> Για το megacalcium σπας το 1/8 της ταμπλετας και βαζεις στα 100 νερου για 5 μερες . Το tabernil calcio οσο λεει για εκτακτες περιπτωσεις 
> 
> 
> Δεν χωριζεις τα πουλια και αν δεις το θηλυκο για καποιο λογο στον πατο να δειχνει ασχημα , κανεις οτι λεει εδω , αν και με ανησυχει το μαλακο αυγο για τετοια περιπτωση , μονο αν ηταν το τελευταιο που βγηκε .Αν βγηκε μετα απ αυτο και καποιο σκληρο , ναι μεν θες ενισχυση αλλα δεν νομιζω να υπαρχει αμεσος κινδυνος δυστοκιας 
> 
> *ΔΥΣΤΟΚΙΑ ένας κίνδυνος στη διάρκεια της αναπαραγωγής
> 
> ...


Καλημέρα , δεν μπορώ να το ξέρω αν ήταν το τελευταίο αυγό χωρίς φλοιό γιατί όταν πήγα την βρήκα με δυο αυγά στην φωλιά και αυτό χωρίς φλοιό στον πάτο του κλουβιού . Θα ακολουθήσω τις συμβουλές σας και θα σας ενημερώσω.....σας ευχαριστώ πήρα πολύ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Κ.Δημήτρη προμηθεύτηκα το tabernil calcio δεν αναφέρει κάτι για έκτακτες περιπτώσεις συνεπώς μου δημιουργεί ερωτηματικό στην δοσολογια. Μάλλον θα ακολουθήσω τα αναγραφόμενα της δοσολογίας 15 σταγόνες για κάθε 40ml νερού 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Δινε 1 σταγονα αδιαλυτη πρωι και βραδυ για μερικες μερες

----------


## dodonas

Όταν λέμε αδιάλυτη τι εννοούμε ; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Εννοούμε μια σταγόνα στο στόμα του πουλιού, αφού το πιάσεις. Μπορείς να του βάλεις μια οδοντογλυφιδα κάθετα στο στόμα για να μείνει ανοιχτό και να πάρει τη σταγόνα. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

> Εννοούμε μια σταγόνα στο στόμα του πουλιού, αφού το πιάσεις.


 Οπως ειναι απο το μπουκαλι , διχως επιπλεον αραιωση

----------


## dodonas

> Οπως ειναι απο το μπουκαλι , διχως επιπλεον αραιωση


Αυτό έκανα σας ευχαριστώ...η καναρα παραμένει ενεργητική όταν είναι εκτός φωλιάς και παραμένουμε στα δυο αυγά. Δηλαδή έκανε ένα αυγό στις 2/6 και ένα στις 4/6 μαζί με αυτό χωρίς φλοιό που δεν ξέρω πιο από τα δυο έκανε πρωτο...για να δούμε ποια θα είναι η πορεία της. Επίσης δεν ξέρω αν είναι άσπορα τα δυο αυγά που έχει 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Καλησπέρα και σήμερα η καναρα παραμένει στα δυο αυγά , πρέπει να δω μήπως τα αυγά είναι ασπορα ; Να συνεχίσω το ασβέστιο και την διατροφή που αναφέραμε παραπάνω ; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Ασβέστιο μπορείς να δίνεις στο νερό για μερικές μέρες, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Για τη διατροφή, τι εννοείς; 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

> Ασβέστιο μπορείς να δίνεις στο νερό για μερικές μέρες, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. Για τη διατροφή, τι εννοείς; 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Αυγο λαχανικά βιταμίνες πράσιναδα σουσάμι 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Αυτά συνεχίζεις να τα δίνεις κανονικά. Ελάττωσε λίγο το σουσάμι μην σου παχύνουν. Στην αναπαραγωγή χρειάζεται πλούσια διατροφή. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Ποτέ πρέπει να δω αν τα αυγά είναι ασπορα ; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Αφού τα κλωσσήσει για 6-7 μέρες. Όσο πιο πολλές, τόσο πιο καθαρά φαίνεται. Αν αποκτήσεις εμπειρία και έχεις καλό φακό, φαίνεται και στις 4.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Υπάρχει κάποιο σχετικό άρθρο που μπορώ να διαβάσω ;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

*Οδηγός Ωοσκόπησης*

----------


## dodonas

Σευχαριστω πολύ Νικόλα ...δεν έχω κάνει ακόμα την ωοσκόπηση λόγο απειρίας πράγμα που θέλω να επιχειρήσω αύριο,αλλά θέλω να ρωτήσω τι πιθανότητες υπάρχουν να είναι ασπορα τα αυγά και τι να μην είναι ; Δεδομένο ότι έχω δυο αυγά το ένα 2/6 και το άλλο 4/6 ; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Κανείς δεν μπορεί να ξέρει αν έχει βατευτεί. Αν κάνεις αύριο πάντως θα φαίνεται καθαρά και στα δύο. Αν τα δεις εντελώς διαφανή είναι άσπορα. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Επειδή μου κίνησε το ενδιαφέρον και δεν κρατήθηκα είναι πορτοκαλί με κατι κόκκινες κλωστές μέσα η κάπως έτσι φαίνεται και μπορώ να το περιγράψω εγώ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Μπράβο, είναι ένσπορα! Άφησε την να τα κλωσσήσει με την ησυχία της. 
Σε 13 μέρες θα έχεις αφίξεις... 
Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Διαβάζω διαφορά άρθρα για την αυγοτροφη και για τους νεοσσούς και την προετοιμασία ώστε να είναι αποδεκτή και έχω μπερδευτεί Νικόλα,ίσως να προτρέχω αλλά θέλω να είμαι έτοιμος και να κάνω ότι μπορώ για τις πρώτες ψυχούλες αυτές 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Δώσε αυγουλάκι και δεν θα έχεις κανένα πρόβλημα.
 Από αυγοτροφή, μπορείς να φτιάξεις μια σπιτική, όποια θεωρείς πιο εύκολη για σένα, και να τη δίνεις από τώρα για να την μάθουν τα πουλάκια και να ταΐζουν.
Να ξέρεις όμως ότι με τους νεοσσούς, αρχίζουν να τρώνε και τα μεγάλα σαν τρελά, ότι υπάρχει διαθέσιμο για να ανταποκριθούν στο τάισμα.
Τα δικά μου δεν τις τρώνε τις έτοιμες, προτιμούν τις σπιτικές, είναι και πιο ποιοτικές. Εσύ αποφασίζεις. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Που μπορώ να βρω κάποια σπιτική και να εγκλιματιστώ Νικόλα ; Έχεις να μου προτείνεις κάτι ; 


Dodos

----------


## ndlns

Έχει εδώ στο φόρουμ πολλές.
Εγώ δίνω αυτή *Αυγοτροφή για όλα τα πουλιά μας*Υπάρχουν κι άλλες. Δες στην ενότητα καναρίνια - διατροφή. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

> Εγώ δίνω αυτή *Αυγοτροφή για όλα τα πουλιά μας* Υπάρχουν κι άλλες.


Δινω αυτη που δινει και ο Νικος αλλα δες εδω και αλλες προτασεις . 


*Απλή πλήρης αυγοτροφή**Αυγοτροφή**Ομελετα για Ιθαγενη**Εύκολη παρασκευή αυγοτροφής με ποιοτική πρωτεΐνη και κόστος 5€/κιλό**Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)

Μια πολύ απλή αυγοτροφή σε 5 βήματα*

----------


## dodonas

Θέλω να ρωτήσω αν υπάρχει όριο στο μαρούλι διότι το τρώνε ακατάπαυστα.Μηπως δεν τους κάνει καλό; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Αν το μαρουλι δεν ειναι αγοραστο (γιατι εκει δεν ξερουμε τι υπολλειματα φαρμακων υπαρχουν και ποσο μπορουν συσσωρευτικα να δωσουν προβλημα , οταν δε  το κανουν σε μικρες ποσοτητες )  αλλα καλλιεργημενο απ εμας , ειναι απο τα πιο θρεπτικα λαχανικα με φουλ βιταμινη Α , βιταμινη Κ , λουτεινη και αλλες θρεπτικες ουσιες

http://nutritiondata.self.com/facts/...roducts/2475/2

και κυριως λατρεμενο απ ολα τα πουλια . Απλα επειδη ειναι ευαισθητο φυτο , καποιοι το ραντιζουν συχνα και κοντα στη συγκομιδη για αυτο πρεπει να πλενεται καλα 

Αν εχεις δικο σου , δινε καθε μερα , απο την πρωτη μερα των νεοσσων χωρις κανενα απολυτως προβλημα και με πολλα συν !

----------


## dodonas

Αυτό για την πόλη είναι λίγο δύσκολο όταν δεν έχεις κάποιον που να γνωρίζεις τα προϊόντα του. Όμως έχω ακούσει τα καλύτερα για τις σαλάτες του μπαρμπασταθη (φρέσκες) σπανάκι ,Μαρούλι  και κάποιες άλλες.ποια η γνώμη σας 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Καλησπέρα σας ,στην πρώτη έξοδο της φτουφτου βρήκα αυτήν την ψυχούλα να ξεπροβάλει 
Στην δεύτερη έξοδο της βρήκα τον νεοσσό κάτω και άλλου το κέλυφος 
Η ερώτηση μου είναι ότι έγινε κατά την προσπάθεια της να αφαιρέσει το κέλυφος; Το κέλυφος μενει στην φωλιά το αφαιρώ εγώ ; Δεν θέλει το νεοσσο;



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Πέταξε κάτω το μικρό; Δεν μ' αρέσει αυτό. Ξαναβάλε μέσα το μικρό και παρακολούθησέ το. Δεν πρέπει να μείνει έξω από τη φωλιά το βράδυ. Πρέπει να καθίσει πάνω για να το ζεστάνει, αλλιώς δεν έχει καμία ελπίδα. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Δεν ξέρω αν το πέταξε η ίδια η αν μαζί με το κέλυφος βρέθηκε και ο νεοσσός κάτω.αυτο που μπορώ να πω είναι ότι από εκείνη την ώρα έχει βγει άλλες δυο φορές για δευτερόλεπτα και στην διάρκεια εκείνη βρίσκεται ο αρσενικός στην φωλιά μπροστά. Αυτό έγινε στην διάρκεια 17:00 με 21:00.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Τώρα που νύχτωσε, κοιμήθηκε πάνω στη φωλιά; Αυτό έχει σημασία.
Εννοείται ότι το πρωί ελέγχεις την κατάσταση... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

το Μικρο μπορει να τον πεταξε καθως εβγαινε απο την φωλια χωρις να το θελει, το βαζεις πισω στην φωλια και αμα τον ξαναβρεις εξω τοτε εδω ειμαστε και το ξανασυζηταμε   :Happy:  

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Ίσως να ισχυει και αυτό,προς το παρών κοιμαται στην φωλιά πέρα από τρεις τέσσερις φορές που βγήκε να τσιμπολόγισει και επανηλθε στη φωλιά της...για να δούμε 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν συμβαίνει κάτι με την διαφορά χρώματος των δυο νεοσσών ; Όσο μπορεί να διακριθεί τουλάχιστον 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Επίσης να σας πω ότι το χθεσινό με τον νεοσσό που βρήκα κάτω στο κλουβί ήταν μάλλον τυχαίο γεγονός  γιατί από τότε δεν έχει ξανασυμβεί αλλά ούτε και στον δευτερο νεοσσο που ήρθε σήμερα δεν συνέβη κάτι παρόμοιο 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Και μια καλύτερη φωτογραφία 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Μια χαρά είναι τα πουλάκια, να τα χαίρεσαι. Πιθανόν να έχουν διαφορετικό χρώμα πτερώματος. Τα κίτρινα έχουν πιο ανοιχτό χρώμα και στο δέρμα από τα σκούρα. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

> Μια χαρά είναι τα πουλάκια, να τα χαίρεσαι. Πιθανόν να έχουν διαφορετικό χρώμα πτερώματος. Τα κίτρινα έχουν πιο ανοιχτό χρώμα και στο δέρμα από τα σκούρα. 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Νικόλα για τις πληροφορίες !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Η καναρα στις πόσες μέρες βγαίνει έξω από την φωλιά; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Εξαρτάται από τη θερμοκρασία. Μπορεί και στις εφτά μέρες... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Στις πόσες μέρες καθαρίζουν την φωλιά 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Αυτό δεν το έχω προσέξει. Μάλλον μέχρι να μάθουν οι νεοσσοί να κάνουν απ' έξω την ανάγκη τους. Μην ανησυχείς, όλα καλά θα πάνε, τα οδηγεί το ένστικτο... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Νικόλα είναι ήδη στις 6 μέρες οι νεοσσοί και από ότι βλέπω έχει μερικές κουτσουλιές μέσα η φωλιά,μην να την καθαρίσω ; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Όταν γίνουν δέκα ημερών, μπορείς να βγάλεις το υλικό της φωλιάς και να βάλεις μια τσόχα. Έτσι θα έχουν και πιο πολύ χώρο, καθώς μεγαλώνουν. Εγώ πάντως δεν έχω καθαρίσει ποτέ φωλιά. Μόνο τις κουτσουλιές στο στεφάνι της φωλιάς, όταν παραγίνει... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Ποσο καλή είναι η άμμος στο πάτο του κλουβιού τώρα με τους νεοσσούς ; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Titribit

> Ποσο καλή είναι η άμμος στο πάτο του κλουβιού τώρα με τους νεοσσούς ; 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Εγώ που χρησιμοποιώ άμμο από σεπιολιθο με την εμπορική ονομασία Sanibird,δεν είχα κανένα θεμα

----------


## ndlns

Κι εγώ χρησιμοποιώ άμμο για γάτες. Πολύ φθηνό και χωρίς πρόβλημα εδώ και δύο χρόνια. Εννοείται ότι υπάρχει πλέγμα ενδιάμεσα. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν οι πολυβιταμίνες είναι απαραίτητες ,αν δίνονται βλέποντας κάτι στους νεοσσούς η στα καναρίνια και αν είναι απαραίτητες, τι προτείνεται 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ (Νικόλα η φωτό είναι πιο πολύ για σένα επειδή παρακολουθείς τις μικρές μου ψυχές )



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Σ' ευχαριστώ. Είναι πανέμορφα, να τα χαίρεσαι.
Οι πολυβιταμίνες είναι σαν τα ανθρώπινα συμπληρώματα διατροφής. Απαραίτητα δεν είναι, αλλά ενισχύουν τον οργανισμό. Δεν είναι κακή ιδέα να τους δίνεις, όχι κάθε μέρα όμως. Ενίσχυση χρειάζονται στην πτερρόροια και στην αναπαραγωγή, γιατί καταπονούνται.

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Έχεις κάτι να μου προτείνεις ; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Μια χαρά είναι τα μικρούλια σου. Τι να σου προτείνω; Θα σου πω μόνο ότι εγώ πήρα την ferti vit, χωρίς αυτό να σημαίνει κάτι... Τυχαία επιλογή. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Καλημέρα σας ,θέλω να σας ρωτήσω ,ενώ οι νεοσσοι είναι στην 12 μέρα της ζωής του και η καναρα τα περιποιείται τα μικρά καθώς και ο αρσενικός το ίδιο χθες είδα το πρωτο τους βατεμα, ίσως να υπήρχαν η και να υπάρξουν και αλλά, πως να χειριστώ την πορεία της οικογένειας από δω και πέρα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Αν δεν πειράζουν τα μικρά, δεν κάνεις τίποτα. Θα ξανακάνουν γέννα όταν τα μικρά βγουν από τη φωλιά σε κανένα δεκαήμερο.
Αν δεις να τα τσιμπάνε, τα ξαναλέμε... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Ήθελα να ρωτήσω για την τροφή,αν πρέπει να κάνω κάποια αλλαγή στην τροφή τώρα με τα μικρά και αν ναι ποια προτείνεται.. αυτή την στιγμή τους δίνω την versele-laga prestige premium η αν μου προτείνεται και κάποια καλύτερη από αυτήν για την διατροφή των πουλιών 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Εγώ λέω να τα αφήσεις να μεγαλώσουν χωρίς να τους αλλάξεις συνήθειες και μετά συζητάμε για καλύτερες τροφές. Μην συμβεί καμιά στραβή, που δεν νομίζω, και τρέχουμε... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Αυτό θα κάνω Νικόλα Σευχαριστω πάντως!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Τα πιτσιρίκια βγήκαν στο κλαρί όμως η θηλυκιά βλέπω τα ρίχνει από καμία τσιμπιά και τα ψιλομαδαει....τι κάνουμε σε αυτή την περίπτωση ; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Χώρισα την θηλυκιά μόνη της με την φωλιά και άφησα τον αρσενικό με τα μικρά γιατί έγινε πιο έντονο το τσιμπολόγημα,δεν ξέρω αν έκανα σωστά 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Δώσε της φωλιά και υλικό να την γεμίσει. Να έχεις και βαμβάκι στο υλικό. Τα έχεις σε ζευγαρώστρα που χωρίζει;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Με πρόλαβες. Ταΐζει το αρσενικό;

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Ταΐζει ναι ευτυχώς και έχω δώσει και υλικό για την ήδη υφιστάμενη φωλιά  χρειάζεται κάτι άλλο ; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

> Δώσε της φωλιά και υλικό να την γεμίσει. Να έχεις και βαμβάκι στο υλικό. Τα έχεις σε ζευγαρώματα που χωρίζει;
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 4 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Να την αδειάσω την φωλιά να την ξανακάνει εννοείς με νέο υλικό ; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Εγώ βάζω νέο υλικό και καθαρή φωλιά. Ακόμα και αν δεν έχω πρόθεση να κρατήσω τα αυγά.

----------


## dodonas

Αυτό έκανα,σαν να κάνει νέα αρχή..τα μικρά που έχουν φτάσει στο πάτο του κλουβιού να ανησυχήσω; Έχω βάλει βέβαια τις πατιθρες χαμηλά για να μπορούν να σκαρφαλώσουν για να δούμε 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Άσε τις πατήθρες μια και τις έβαλες, αλλά γενικά δεν τις έχουν και πολύ ανάγκη. 
Είναι πιο ικανά απ' ότι δείχνουν.

----------


## dodonas

Αυτό που ο αρσενικός είναι χωρισμένος μαζί με τα μικρά και κάθε πρωί ξεκινάει κελαηδάει έντονα και ορμά προς την καναρα πως να το εκλάβω ; Σας έχει ξανά τύχει ; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Λογικό, έχει κάτι πονηρό στο μυαλό του... Εσύ τι θα έκανες στη θέση του;
Αν ταΐζει και δεν ενοχλεί τα μικρά, δεν έχεις πρόβλημα. Εκτός αν θες να συνεχίσεις με τις αναπαραγωγές, οπότε πρέπει να τα ενώσεις. Βέβαια, αν τα έχεις έξω, δεν το συνιστώ, λόγω ζέστης... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Όχι μέσα τα έχω,σκεφτόμουν να συνεχίσω την αναπαραγωγή για άλλη μια φορά αλλά αν τα ενώσω,τα μικρά ; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Τα μικρά, αν η θηλυκιά φτιάξει φωλιά, δεν θα ασχολείται πια να τα πειράξει. Θα έχει να περιποιηθεί το σπιτικό της.
Αν δεις ότι τα ενοχλεί χώρισε στη μισή ζευγαρώστρα μόνα τους τα μικρά και θα ταΐζονται από τα κάγκελα. Βάλε και αυγουλάκι, σουσαμάκι σιγά σιγά, θα αρχίσουν να τρώνε... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Παρατήρησα ότι το ένα το μικρουλι ενώ το ταΐζει ο αρσενικός είναι νοχελικο στο πάτο του κλουβιού και κλείνει τα μάτια αργά αργά. Όταν πηγαίνω κοντά του ζωντανεύει. Πρέπει να προσέξω κάτι η να κάνω κάτι 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Τα μικρά είναι συχνά σε κατάσταση υπνηλίας. Δεν ξέρω όμως να σου πω σίγουρα ότι είναι οκ.
Είναι καλό σημάδι ότι ζωντανεύει όταν πλησιάζεις. Αν ήταν άρρωστο θα παρέμενε φουσκωμένο. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Τώρα Νικόλα που γύρισα είναι λες και το ντοπάρισες; Λες να μου κάνει ναζάκια ...η θηλυκιά φτιάχνει την φωλιά της,βάζω τον αρσενικό κανένα δυωρο μαζί της κάθε μέρα και απ´οτι είδα πέτυχε και το βατεμα, βέβαια αυτό δεν ξέρω αν είναι σωστο και έπειτα ξανά βάζω τον αρσενικό με τα μικρά μέχρι η θηλυκιά να κάτσει κανονικά στην φωλιά της. Έκανα σωστά ; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Εγώ τα έχω όλα μαζί και αλλάζω τα αυγά με ψεύτικα για να μην τα λερώνουν τα μικρά. Χωρίζω τον αρσενικό με τα μικρά όταν γυρίσω τα αυγά, την τέταρτη μέρα.
Κι αυτό που κάνεις μια χαρά μου ακούγεται, αρκεί να προλαβαίνει ο αρσενικός να κάνει τη δουλειά, γιατί αλλιώς θα έχεις άσπορη γέννα... 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Η δευτερη γεννά έφερε πέντε αυγά προς το παρών,πιο δύσκολα τα πράγματα για έναν πρωτάρη σαν εμένα. Η πρώτη γεννά έφερε δυο μωρά και μεγαλώνουν υπέροχα ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά και τώρα και φυσικά με την βοήθεια σας 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Όλα καλά θα πάνε. Ότι χρειαστείς, εδώ είμαστε. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Στις πόσες μέρες χωρίζω τα μικρά από τους γονείς;


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Εγώ τα χωρίζω στις 35 μέρες, για να είμαι σίγουρος. Όσο κλωσσάει η θηλυκιά, τα χωρίζω στη μισή ζευγαρώστρα με τον πατέρα για να τα ταΐζει και να έχει κι αυτή την ησυχία της, να μη λερώνουν τη φωλιά. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Αυτή την στιγμή έχω όλη την οικογένεια μαζί ,μπαμπάς και δυο παιδιά και η μαμα βιδωμένη στην φωλιά. Δεν λερώνουν την φώλια είναι η αλήθεια αλλά συνηθίζουν να πηγαίνουν κοντά στην μαμα τους, δεν ξέρω αν την ενοχλεί αυτό.Τα πουλάκια είναι 26 ημερών και αυτή χθες έβγαλε το πέμπτο και τελευταίο της αυγό.Ο αρσενικός τώρα Πρέπει να ταΐζει όλη την οικογένεια  ; η να ταΐζει μόνο τα μικρά; Φυσικά και δεν έχω τα τσιμπήματα που είχα στην αρχή από την θηλυκιά αλλά ούτε από τον αρσενικό.Επισης ο αρσενικός στην πρώτη γεννά δεν κελαηδούσε ενώ τώρα το κάνει. Θα πρέπει να τα χωρίσω πάλι με αυτή την συμπεριφορά των πουλιών η να τα αφήσω ως έχει; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Πως γίνεται αντιληπτό το φύλο των νεοσσών και πότε; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Όχι, αν δεν ενοχλούν τη θηλυκιά μην τα χωρίσεις. Ο αρσενικός θα ταΐζει τα μικρά, η θηλυκιά σηκώνεται και τρώει μόνη της.
Το φύλο φαίνεται και τώρα από την αμάρα, αλλά δεν είναι πάντα σίγουρο. Για να σιγουρευτείς πρέπει να περιμένεις να δεις ποιο θα κελαηδάει. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Η θηλυκιά ενώ κλωσσάει τα αυγά συνεχίζει το βατεμα με τον αρσενικό, φυσιολογικό είναι αυτό; Είναι η δευτερη γεννά της τώρα και θέλω να την αποσύρω μετά 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ndlns

Δεν χρειάζεται να σε αγχώνει. Είναι γλυκό το ρημάδι... Χαχαχα
Αφού κλωσσάει κανονικά, δεν υπάρχει πρόβλημα. 

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi Note 3 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Συμβαίνει κάτι με τα μάτια της Κανάρας; Φυσικά Έδω είναι και μετά από μπανάκι 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Ίσως εδώ φαίνεται καλύτερα 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Δεν βλεπω με σιγουρια κατι, αλλα καλυτερα να το ξανακοιταξεις ή να ανεβασεις φωτογραφια χωρις να εχει κανει μπανιο

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Τώρα ίσως καλύτερα να φαίνεται 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

αμα εχει προβλημα στα ματια θα το βλεπεις να ξυνεται συνεχεια στην πατηθρα ή οπου αλλου βρει
βλεπεις τιποτα τετοιο?
κατι βλεπω να υπαρχει αλλα δεν ειμαι και 1000% σιγουρος οτι εχει κατι

----------


## dodonas

Συνέχεια όχι αλλά που και που ναι ξύνεται 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Τι να σου πω,μπορει να ειναι στην αρχη και να μην φαινεται καθαρα ακομα,για περιμενε μηπως σου πει καποιος με σιγουρια,γιατι απο οτι ειδα εχει και μικρα

----------


## dodonas

Για να δούμε 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Οι ψυχούλες οι δεύτερες 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## IscarioTis

Βρε τα σκατουλια! 

Στάλθηκε από το LG-D605 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Soulaki

Κουκλακια.
Μ αρεσει που εχουν και χνουδακια στο κεφαλακι, ακομα. :Anim 59:

----------


## dodonas

Καλημέρα σας παρατήρησα ότι το ένα το ποδαράκι της καναρας μόλις βγήκε από την φωλιά δεν μπορεί να το πατήσει καλά και μου μοιάζει σαν να είναι πρησμένο 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

στο πισω δαχτυλο υπαρχει υπερκερατωση απο ακαρεα  αλλα το ερυθρο χρωμα στα ποδια γενικα δεν μου αρεσει 

Να κανεις ελεγχο στο στομα του πουλιου (και σε οποιο αλλα παρατηρησεις τυχον δυσφαγια ή κινηση τιναγματος του κεφαλιου ή σαλια ή προσπαθεια να φτυσει κατι ή γλυψιμο στα καγκελα )  για τυχον λευκο ή κιτρινο σημαδι μεχρι το βαθος και κατω απο τη γλωσσα ακομα  . Εχω δει συχνα αυτο το συμπτωμα (ερυθροτητα στα ποδια ) σε πουλια με ευλογια και ισως συνδεεται .... αυτη τη στιγμη υπαρχει εκτεταμενη εμφανιση της

----------


## dodonas

Και τι προτείνεται να κάνω 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Το γλύψιμο στα κάγκελα το κάνει και το αρσενικό από ότι έχω παρατηρήσει 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

να γινει ο ελεγχος που λεω 

το γλυψιμο ειναι κατι που ξεκινησε τωρα , την τελευταια εβδομαδα ή μερες ή ειναι συνηθεια που εχει καιρο ; Καποια πουλια το κανουν καποιες φορες , οπως και ενας δικος μου οταν τρωει αυγοτροφη σε κρεμωδη υφη , λιγο πριν την ταισει στα μικρα ή την θηλυκια του εν μεσω αναπαραγωγης .Αν σε σενα ειναι προβλημα , σιγουρα θα δεις ερεθισμενη γλωσσα 

Την εγκυρη θεση , για το τι ειναι ευλογια , τα ειδη κλπ , θα τα δεις εδω  Ευλογιά Καναρινιών   ενω στο θεμα αυτο  Ευλογιά καναρινιών (canary pox ) και φαρμακευτικές ουσίες   θα δεις οτι ουσιαστικα στη περιπτωση υγρης μορφης , δεν υπαρχει κατι επισημα δεδομενο απο την κτηνιατρικη που θεραπευει αλλα απλα η παραθεση μιας περιπτωσης αντιμετωπισης με φαρμακο προοριζομενο για αλλο ιο ανθρωπινο , τιποτα ομως δεν ειναι εγκυρο και επισημα προτεινομενο .Καποιοι το εχουν δοκιμασει .Οτι αναφερεται δημοσια μπορεις να το δεις .Οτι δεν εχει παρατεθει , δεν μπορω να το πιστοποιησω


Ομως τα ερυθρα ποδια δεν ειναι επισημο συμπτωμα ευλογιας και χωρις αλλα συμπτωματα που την κανουν ξεκαθαρη , δεν σου λεω οτι σιγουρα εχει κατι τετοιο το πουλακι .Να εχεις το νου σου ομως γιατι αν ειναι , τοτε μεταδιδεται ευκολα

----------


## dodonas

Καταρχήν αυτό το τρίψιμο στο κάγκελο του κλουβιού το έχω παρατηρήσει εδώ και δυο μήνες που το κάνουν και τα στο τα πουλιά...
Επίσης έχω παρατηρήσει τώρα που το αναφέρατε ότι στην τροφή υπάρχει κάτι σαν ιστός αράχνης μέσα στους σπόρους.
Αν αυτό στα πόδια είναι ακάρεα τι πρέπει να βάλω ; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Κ.Δημήτρη ο πτηνίατρος αναφέρει ότι του φαίνεται κάτι σαν τσίμπημα και είναι ερεθισμένο το ποδαράκι της και μου πρότεινε για μια βδομάδα aviomycine της tafarm 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## jk21

Το ειδε απο κοντα ο πτηνιατρος που αναφερεις ; ή απο τις φωτο ; σε ποιο σημειο βλεπει τσιμπημα; το λεω μηπως εχει εμφανιστει πια σπυρι ευλογιας , γιατι στις φωτο δεν ειναι κατι ξεκαθαρα τουλαχιστον εμφανες ακομα 


Δεν ξερω αν θεωρει αυτο το τσιμπημα ως σημαδι ευλογιας ή κατι αλλο (ειναι πτηνιατρος με γνωσεις σε πουλακια ή κυριως σε μεγαλυτερα ζωα ; ) αλλα το φαρμακο που σου εδωσε ειναι μια αντιβιωση και εκεινος ξερει τι θελει με αυτην να αντιμετωπισει 

Σε περιπτωση ευλογιας , μια αντιβιωση προστατευει απο δευτερογενεις λοιμωξεις , δεν θεραπευει γιατι ειναι ιος . Απο οποιες τουλαχιστον καθε αντιβιωση ειναι ικανη να αντιμετωπισει 

Προσωπικα περα απο το να ακολουθησεις τις εντολες του πτηνιατρου (αν το ειδε απο κοντα το πουλακι )  δεν μπορω να πω κατι αλλο , ειδικα αν δεν ξαναδουμε ισως το σημειο που διεγνωσε τσιμπημα και δεν μου αναφερεις τα αποτελεσματα του ελεγχου που θα κανεις στο στομα

Αυτο με τα καγκελα , αν ειναι κατι που το κανουν τοσο μεγαλο διαστημα , δεν νομιζω να εχει σχεση με οτι φοβαμαι . 

Τα μικρα και ο πατερας σε τι κατασταση ειναι ; ταιζονται απο τον πατερα; η μανα ταιζει  ;

----------


## dodonas

Κ.Δημήτρη είναι πτηνιατρος ειδικεύεται σε πτηνά τουλάχιστον έτσι μου είπε.Την καναρα δεν την είδε από κοντά την είδε από αρκετές φωτογραφίες περισσότερες από αυτές που σας έχω ανεβάσει και από την συμπεριφορά του πουλιού που του έχω αναφέρει εγώ βρήκε το πόρισμα .Το στόμα του έχει χρωμα ροζ και είδα και κάτι άσπρο στο μέρος της γλώσσας του αλλά δεν είμαι σίγουρος. Σε όλο του στόμα είναι ροζ και αυτό το άσπρο το είδα για μια στιγμή μόνο γιαυτο δεν είμαι σιγουρος .Το πουλάκι τρώει κανονικά,κλωσσαει κανονικά είναι ευδιαθετο. Στο κλουβί είναι ο αρσενικός με ένα μικρό και το ταΐζει κανονικά.
Σήμερα είναι η πρώτη μετά της αντιβίωσης σε σχέση με χθες μου φαίνεται ότι δεν το πατάει το ποδαράκι του. Ο γιατρός είπε να το δώσω μια βδομάδα αντιβίωση και να δούμε πως θα πάει 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Από ότι φαίνεται επανέρχεται στα κανονικά του το ποδαράκι της, ήδη έχει αλλάξει το χρωμα και πέρνει το κανονικό και μπορεί ξαι το πατάει 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Καλημέρα....έχω ένα μικρό 36 ημερών δεν μπορώ να το έχω άλλο μέσα στους γονείς διότι το χτυπάνε και το έβαλα σε ξεχωριστό κλουβί . Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν τρώει τίποτε άλλο εκτός από μήλο. Μπορώ να κάνω κάτι ; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Επίσης να προσθέσω και αυγό ...σπόρους μόνο τους πλησιάζει αλλά μέχρι εκεί 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Οι γονείς το τάιζαν ακόμα; Υπάρχει η δυνατότητα να μπει σε κλουβί με χώρισμα δίπλα στους γονείς;

----------


## dodonas

Όχι δεν το τάιζαν πλέον ίσα ίσα που το τσιμπούσαν. Υπάρχει δυνατότητα να μπει χώρισμα στο κλουβί 
Να δοκιμάσω έτσι ; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Εδώ και δυο μέρες το έχω σε κλουβάκι δίπλα στους γονείς του και τρέφεται με αυγό μήλο και νεράκι 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CaptainChoco

Από τη στιγμή που δεν το τάιζαν, δεν νομίζω πως θα βοηθήσει ουσιαστικά να είναι με το χώρισμα. Καλύτερα άφησε το στο κλουβί που το έχεις ήδη. Τους σπόρους δεν καταφέρνει να τους σπάσει;

----------


## dodonas

Δεν τους βάζει καν στο στόμα το. Απλά πλησιάζει στην ταιστρα .Το ερώτημα είναι αν μπορεί να επιβίωσει  έτσι μέχρι να αρχίσει να τρώει σπόρους 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## koukoulis

Μήπως να δοκίμασες εσύ ο ίδιος να μισοσπάσεις λίγους σπόρους από μόνος σου και να τους βάλεις σε μια ταίστρα; Αυτό θα μπορούσε ίσως να γίνει αν μέσα σε ενα καθαρό πανί βάλεις λίγους σπόρους, τους σκεπασεις, και κυλίσεις κάτι ομαλό και βαρύ πάνω τους, βάζοντας και μια σχετική δύναμη, Π.χ. Με τον πλάστη...ένα ξύλο με το οποίο ανοίγουν φύλλο για πίτες. Ακόμα προσπάθησε να βρεις σπόρους με πιο μαλακό κέλυφος όπως...κία, περιλα, κανναβούρι, νίζερ, καμελίνα, που θα του ειναι πιο εύκολο να τους ανοίξει.

----------


## dodonas

Θα το δοκιμάσω φίλε Γιάννη και αυτό,είναι Τρίτη ημέρα με μήλο αυγό και νεράκι τι να πω 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## koukoulis

Εναλλακτικά κι αν δεις οτι δεν τρώει και από αυτά, πάρε κρέμα νεοσσών και βάζε σκόνη πάνω στο αυγό και στο μήλο.

----------


## dodonas

Μάλλον σε αυτή την λύση θα καταλήξω γιατί βλέπω να συνεχίζετε το ίδιο σενάριο Μήλο αυγό 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

Και η ιστορία συνεχίζετε,το καναρινακι μου συνεχίζει να τρώει μήλο,αυγό και έβαλε και στο μενού του και λίγο μαρούλι ,από σποράκια τίποτα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## amastro

Ούτε στο σπασμένο καναβούρι δεν πήγε να δοκιμάσει;

----------


## koukoulis

Πόσων ημερών είναι σήμερα;



> Και η ιστορία συνεχίζετε,το καναρινακι μου συνεχίζει να τρώει μήλο,αυγό και έβαλε και στο μενού του και λίγο μαρούλι ,από σποράκια τίποτα 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

> Ούτε στο σπασμένο καναβούρι δεν πήγε να δοκιμάσει;


Ούτε το σκασμενο 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## dodonas

> Πόσων ημερών είναι σήμερα;


41 ημερών είναι τώρα 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## koukoulis

Στην περίπτωση που το έχεις μόνο του σε κλουβί, μήπως να δοκίμαζες να το βάλεις μαζί με κάποιο άλλο σε ανάλογη ηλικία (αν υπάρχει), ώστε να παρακολουθήσει τις διατροφικές συνήθειες και τους τρόπους με τους οποίους σπάει σπόρους το άλλο, ενώ φυσικά παράλληλα θα του προσφέρεις αυγό και φρούτα; Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να υποθέσω τι άλλο μπορεί να συμβαίνει, πέραν του να μην έχει τη δύναμη ή τη "γνώση" να σπάσει σπόρους

----------


## dodonas

> Στην περίπτωση που το έχεις μόνο του σε κλουβί, μήπως να δοκίμαζες να το βάλεις μαζί με κάποιο άλλο σε ανάλογη ηλικία (αν υπάρχει), ώστε να παρακολουθήσει τις διατροφικές συνήθειες και τους τρόπους με τους οποίους σπάει σπόρους το άλλο, ενώ φυσικά παράλληλα θα του προσφέρεις αυγό και φρούτα; Πραγματικά δεν μπορώ να υποθέσω τι άλλο μπορεί να συμβαίνει, πέραν του να μην έχει τη δύναμη ή τη "γνώση" να σπάσει σπόρους


Έχω ακόμα ένα μικρακι δυόμιση μηνών τα υπόλοιπα τα χάρισα, να το βάλω μαζί του λες ; 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## koukoulis

> Έχω ακόμα ένα μικρακι δυόμιση μηνών τα υπόλοιπα τα χάρισα, να το βάλω μαζί του λες ; 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Σαν αρχική σκέψη θα μου φαινόταν καλή, για τους λόγους που σου έγραψα. Από την άλλη μεριά αναρωτιέμαι μήπως τελικά το πουλάκι είναι άρρωστο (ελπίζω πως όχι) και η ασθένεια το εμποδίζει ας πούμε να εξελιχθεί σωστά ως προς το να τρώει από μόνο του σπόρους. Κι αν είναι έτσι και κολλήσει και το άλλο; (Πολλές υποθέσεις που δεν μας βγάζουν πουθενά). Θα έλεγα στην τελική να μπορεί το μικρό σου να βλέπει, έστω και από μικρή απόσταση κάποιο άλλο καναρίνι να τρέφεται, σε διπλανό κλουβί δηλαδή.

----------

